# Hey ladies...



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

*picture removed.*

That is all 

Not only in poor taste but it suggests or promotes illegal activity, even if in jest... i.e. wife beating, etc.

Care


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Mrs. BBD would kick your ass if you pulled that crap around here...  Must say, that out of all the posts I have ever seen on this board, this one has the most POOR TASTE.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Some people have no sense of humor, what a shame.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Some people have no sense of humor, what a shame.



I have a great sense of humor.  However, this post isn't funny.  It's in very poor taste.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Says the guy who's wife pretty much admittedly OWNS him 

Maybe that picture is reversed in your house?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2009)

i will go with the dog there paulie....bad taste..totally bad taste


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah the pic is on the over the top offensive side. I see nothing "funny" about it either.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

Bad taste.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn, tough crowd!

I guess none of you have ever laughed at ANYTHING EVER that was derived from poor taste. 

I guarantee that SOMEONE who thinks this is in poor taste has laughed at either Family Guy or South Park, which both wouldn't exist without the poor taste factor.

Si Modo tell me you didn't laugh at that Eagles fan video, which was of course ultimately done in bad taste.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> That is all



And then make me a sammich!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2009)

perhaps the problem is we have all known a person beaten and battered...nothing even remotely funny about the pic....both the shows you mentioned are satire and cartoons.....perhaps stark reality of a woman being brutalized is not something most find funny...kenny is not a real person who dies every show....

family guy i dont watch..


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

my god...its  a fucking joke people.


Why do you tell a woman with a black eye?

Nothing you haven't told her once already!

Why did the woman cross the road?

Who gives a shit...whats she doing out of the kitchen

How do you know when your wife died?

The sex is the same but the dishes pile up!



Am I a woman beater?  No

Have I ever hit a woman? No

Are those jokes funny?

YES


Sense of Humor

Learn it...Live it


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2009)

o look mtn man thinks its funny ...now you know you are fucked there paulie...he thinks cruel is the way to roll


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

There are some things you just don't joke about. They're not funny - EVER.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o look mtn man thinks its funny ...now you know you are fucked there paulie...he thinks cruel is the way to roll



Only when it's cruelty to small animals, women and minorities, but not cruelty to white men or large animals.  Your internet ESP proves it.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> That is all



Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> That is all



great stuff.

even better is the reaction of the PC crowd.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2009)

The people who think this is funny need to stay single.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

married and I laughed at the pic

that picture isn't even that bad either


shes not getting hit

she has no visible bruises or marks on her

there are much worse pics that could have been posted that depicts domestic abuse..people need to relax.  He didn't post it maliciously to glorify domestic abuse


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > That is all
> ...



That's what I'm laughing about.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



it is always funny to see these reactions.

seems this topic is off limits for jokes. hits (ahem) too close to home (ahem).

other topics are of course acceptable to some.

just depends on which cow gets gored.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Start making jokes about John Wayne Bobbit and watch all the men get offended.
Oh wait, that's ok to joke about.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> my god...its  a fucking joke people.
> 
> 
> Why do you tell a woman with a black eye?
> ...


what he said!


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



and did you notice that it wasn't just liberals in the PC crowd!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Luissa said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I did.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o look mtn man thinks its funny ...now you know you are fucked there paulie...he thinks cruel is the way to roll



Wow bones you must be kidding.  

First of all, the picture was most likely _staged_ for the purpose of the humor it was intended to depict.  There's been WAY worse stuff posted here and been left for all to see with little to no negative feedback.  Maybe if it was in the flame zone where all the filth lives it would have somehow been funnier 

I don't really give a crap about it being removed though.  Whatever a mod deems necessary I guess.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o look mtn man thinks its funny ...now you know you are fucked there paulie...he thinks cruel is the way to roll
> ...


I hope it doesn't get removed.  That would suck.

As you know, it's not my taste in humor for the simple reason that too many women have been in that exact situation - waiting for the next hit.  But, I really don't think less of you at all.

You're right about South Park and Family Guy - they sometimes use that sort of humor.

I guess it's the image that makes this a bit worse - too realistic to some.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2009)

Okie dokie,, I'm all ears.. and evidently dense as a dumbbell,, I've looked at it several times and I can't see the funny,, man with balled up fist, woman cringing in the corner.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have no sense of humor, what a shame.
> ...


Good taste is not funny either.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

I learned something from this thead...

I found this picture floating around on facebook, and my peer group, which is ~30 years old, thought it was funny regardless of their gender.

Here, I'm noticing that those around what I would assume or know are 40 or 50 + find it offensive and in poor taste.

All I'm going to say is that I HOPE when I get to that age bracket I can still find humor in something like that.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Youre right, Si. Unrealistic satire is one thing, that picture is all too real for too many women. And some men too, don't forget. I don't think it should be taken down, but it pisses me off that some people find a photo (staged or not) of a woman cowering in a corner in fear to be funny. There's nothing funny about it.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> There are some things you just don't joke about. They're not funny - EVER.


Those are the things that sometimes most need to be joked about. Otherwise they can't be overcome.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Okie dokie,, I'm all ears.. and evidently dense as a dumbbell,, I've looked at it several times and I can't see the funny,, man with balled up fist, woman cringing in the corner.



Not everyone laughs at Dane Cook, or Eddie Murphy, et al either.

I didn't expect everyone to find this funny, that would be a pointless expectation.  This is two things lately from me though, that others have found funny and you haven't.  I don't know what that means other than we would never make a good couple


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> *picture removed.*
> 
> That is all


 
That's a GREAT picture.

The only problem is...I can't see it.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Okie dokie,, I'm all ears.. and evidently dense as a dumbbell,, I've looked at it several times and I can't see the funny,, man with balled up fist, woman cringing in the corner.
> ...



you might also be right in suggesting the age disparity.. I know one little thingy,, in my house there wouldn't be any cringing in the corner,, I'd be up kicking some ass..


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

When I was a kid I was afraid to watch _The Three Stooges_. Now that I'm grown up I think they are hilarious.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



thats what they all say before a backhand



































JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I learned something from this thead...
> 
> I found this picture floating around on facebook, and my peer group, which is ~30 years old, thought it was funny regardless of their gender.
> 
> ...


I would make a bet that all of your buddies are like you - don't know of any domestic violence victims and certainly would never even think of participating in it.  So, I also hope your prediction comes true.  That would be real nice.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Good for you then!

If that picture _was_ real, the woman probably should have taken care of business _long ago_.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > That is all
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I learned something from this thead...
> ...



Not everyone who responded to it on facebook was an actual friend of mine, I saw random comments from others who I don't actually associate with.

Only one of my 3 best friends in life is 'like me', though.

Some people I consider my friends, and some I just consider.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

I found it funny still and I'm willing to bet that no one on this MSG board sees more domestic abuse cases then me.  Just because you may laugh at the pic doesn't mean you endorse the action


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> thats what they all say before a backhand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 14, 2009)

If that is what you posted, what on earth made you think domestic abuse is funny?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> If that is what you posted, what on earth made you think domestic abuse is funny?



I'm a philly sports fan...?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

lol touche


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > If that is what you posted, what on earth made you think domestic abuse is funny?
> ...


Seriously not amusing.


----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Some people have no sense of humor, what a shame.



Funny that, because you couldn't be more wrong. Your observational skills obviously leave something to be desired. Accusing those in this thread, who dislike your pic, of having no sense of humour couldn't be further from reality. I know for a fact that they all have a sense of humour. I'm sure that you too have a sense of humour...it's just that your humour, in this case, lacked sensitivity.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Colin said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have no sense of humor, what a shame.
> ...



Let's all be sure to have sensitivity in all posts relating to humour from now on.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I learned something from this thead...
> 
> I found this picture floating around on facebook, and my peer group, which is ~30 years old, thought it was funny regardless of their gender.
> 
> ...



I must be immature for my age.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe it would have been funnier if it had any of the following cowering in the corner (the caption would need to be changed for some of them).

A puppy
A kitten
A small child


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

You accused me of being "politically correct".  Well, that's wrong too.  I think political correctness is a really bad scene and so phoney.  I simply didn't find anything funny with your post.  See, the problem with this kind of humor is that it promotes violence against women and detracts from the seriousness of that kind of violence.  I'm very much against that.  I have a great sense of humor - maybe I think some of the wrong stuff is funny - but not this.  You went overboard on this one...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> *picture removed.*
> 
> That is all
> 
> ...



Good thing it didn't promote some sort of illegal activity such as smoking marijuana.
Oh wait, it didn't promote wife beating either.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Maybe it would have been funnier if it had any of the following cowering in the corner (the caption would need to be changed for some of them).
> 
> A puppy
> A kitten
> A small child


Or maybe a cornered mouse.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I have a great sense of humor - maybe I think some of the wrong stuff is funny - but not this.  You went overboard on this one...




this statement is one big contradiction

you are saying you may find some wrong stuff funny on occasion but not this.  However, you could say the something about the people who didn't find a problem with the pic.  This may have been one of the wrong things they found funny. 

He wasn't promoting Domestic Abuse for crying out loud...it was a joke on the old cliche of women should be cleaning the fucking dishes.

my god


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would have been funnier if it had any of the following cowering in the corner (the caption would need to be changed for some of them).
> ...




i'm sorry...you may offend PETA members...please take down.  Having animals fight each other is an illegal activity


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> You accused me of being "politically correct".  Well, that's wrong too.  I think political correctness is a really bad scene and so phoney.  I simply didn't find anything funny with your post.  See, the problem with this kind of humor is that it promotes violence against women and detracts from the seriousness of that kind of violence.  I'm very much against that.  I have a great sense of humor - maybe I think some of the wrong stuff is funny - but not this.  You went overboard on this one...



Just how the fuck did that promote violence against women?
Does the picture I posted promote violence against mice?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > *picture removed.*
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > You accused me of being "politically correct".  Well, that's wrong too.  I think political correctness is a really bad scene and so phoney.  I simply didn't find anything funny with your post.  See, the problem with this kind of humor is that it promotes violence against women and detracts from the seriousness of that kind of violence.  I'm very much against that.  I have a great sense of humor - maybe I think some of the wrong stuff is funny - but not this.  You went overboard on this one...
> ...



It didn't but women are still afraid of men----sorta like blacks freak out about white robes.
Gotta bear that cross


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie's new avatar?


----------



## Valerie (Nov 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Paulie's new avatar?





  To the moon, Alice!


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Not so, dillo. For example, I ain't skeered of you. 
But whenever "the guys" gather round and slap each other on the back for posting pictures like that, it sets an example that it's cool. It's not. Not even in fun.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Women in general STILL fear the physical strength of a male


----------



## Valerie (Nov 14, 2009)

I saw the pic earlier and as a woman it was definitely cringe worthy, but we have all seen FAR worse things posted here.  



To me that image portrayed such a man as ridiculous...


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

Valerie said:


> I saw the pic earlier and as a woman it was definitely cringe worthy, but we have all seen FAR worse things posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> To me that image portrayed such a man as ridiculous...



Amen--one step closer and he probably got his cock cut off


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Not especially, unless the man gives us a reason to be afraid. Most men know that shit don't fly.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I have a great sense of humor - maybe I think some of the wrong stuff is funny - but not this.  You went overboard on this one...
> ...



Seriously?

Then what was the fist for?

Let me guess....duh.

The old Cliche of telling the wifey to "get into the kitchen and do the dishes" never was accompanied by a FIST andrew...was it?

Care


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 14, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > That is all
> ...



I'm surprised this thread hasn't been removed.  I found nothing even remotely funny about it.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



explain all the self defense weapons and classes for women then please


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



not me, I probably should though. YOu should see me play co ed baskeball. This big guy was picking on my friend and I got the bright idea to try and body check him when he went up for a lay up. The pussy called a foul on me, even though it was like a tickle to him.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

I like mine better:


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



There's a difference between men in general and criminals.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

A terrorist wielding an axe over a cringing man?
Michael Vick threatening a pit bull?

Bullying to me isn't amusing...but that's just me.

Now maybe, just maybe if the caption said Make Me Some Pie and it was posted at Soggy it would have been humorous.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


Maybe not to Dillo.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> A terrorist wielding an axe over a cringing man?
> Michael Vick threatening a pit bull?
> 
> Bullying to me isn't amusing...but that's just me.
> ...


You bully!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > A terrorist wielding an axe over a cringing man?
> ...





 


I actually thought it was kind of cute how Paulie addressed the thread to the _*Ladies*_.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Valerie said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Me too. When I saw the title I thought it must be a thread directed at mani and Gunny.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


Not to mention that men are also still afraid of men.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> A terrorist wielding an axe over a cringing man?
> Michael Vick threatening a pit bull?
> 
> Bullying to me isn't amusing...but that's just me.
> ...



So the same picture of a man apparently about to beat his woman, or bullying as you're calling it, would be ok and FUNNY as long as it was directed towards the right victim?

Posted to ladies, it's bullying.  Posted to Shogun, it's funny.

Me thinks you have some more thinking and reflecting to do.  The picture is either bullying and offensive to you, or it's not.  Choosing who gets specifically victimized by it after you've already taken a stance against it in general is kind of retarded Rav.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > A terrorist wielding an axe over a cringing man?
> ...


 The guy would be Soggy you moron.



Tissue?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


No rav...

Here's your exact words:



> Now maybe, just maybe if the caption said Make Me Some Pie and it was posted at Soggy it would have been humorous



So the _caption_ changes, and it gets posted at Shogun.  How does that change the underlying meaning in the picture?

You didn't say the _guy_ would be Shogun, you just said the _caption_ was changed.  

Now you're changing it all up, and I'm somehow a moron?  Maybe you should have expressed your thoughts clearly the first time around.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > A terrorist wielding an axe over a cringing man?
> ...



It's not retarded, it's just bad taste. You know, the funny kind.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Bad taste isn't funny Ang.  

Ever.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o look mtn man thinks its funny ...now you know you are fucked there paulie...he thinks cruel is the way to roll
> ...



not kidding at all....mtn man posted a cruel video of a cat being kicked against a wall...
i dont think its pc to object to cruelness...i think it is simple human compassion


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Making a joke about something (even if it is in bad taste) doesn't mean you are promoting it.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

_Really.._ 

The picture could have been _anything_, it was the caption that was most important. 

My dishes are piling up at the moment and women are better at cleaning them in my experience.  It's a shame that guy had to resort to a fist rather than just asking.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



When the guyzz gather round and thump their chests over it, it does. Nothing says "Welcome to the Man Club" like laughing at a woman getting beat by a man, does it?

I know you know better or I'd be as pissed as bones. Women like strong men, not weak tits who have to keep them in their place.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

*perks up*


Tits? Someone said something about tits?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> *perks up*
> 
> 
> Tits? Someone said something about tits?



I should have seen that coming.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > *perks up*
> ...



As reliable as a Swiss watch, I am.


----------



## Yukon (Nov 14, 2009)

I have reported you.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I have reported you.



Good. Here's another one you can report:


----------



## Yukon (Nov 14, 2009)

You SWINE. You will burn in hell.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

Yukon said:


> You SWINE. You will burn in hell.



Twat? I **** hear you. I have an ear infucktion.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I didn't see anybody thumping their chest about it.  It was a staged photo, nobody got beaten.
I saw (some) people recognizing it as a joke, and (some other) people getting all bent out of shape.  I don't recall people getting bent out of shape when jokes were made about John Bobbit.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 14, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I have reported you.


Duly scoffed at.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Perhaps I should have. I thought it was obvious.

But good of you for sticking up for Soggy, you've been neglecting him lately.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 14, 2009)

Offensive to women?


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 14, 2009)

Offensive to women and food?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Offensive to women?



That's different, it's a commentary on (Christian) religion, therefore it's ok.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Offensive to women and food?



Just don't masturbate on the food before you eat it.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No, it wasn't obvious at all.  If anything, it would have been easier construed as you putting him in that woman's position, kind of like as revenge for his supposed woman hating.  Otherwise, I don't see how a picture of a man about to punch a woman is supposed to victimize shogun, REGARDLESS of the caption.

Sticking up for him...  The man can handle himself and fight his own battles.  But I'm going to write that statement off as Rav being Rav.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I thought the make me some pie caption was a dead giveaway.

But then I don't see Soggy as a woman, as you seem to...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Right...so putting 'make me some pie', and pretending that one of the two people in that picture is Shogun, makes the picture itself acceptable AND funny.  Even though there's still a picture depicting a woman about to get punched.

You're not helping your case Rav.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Shogun?  Handle himself?  That idiot couldn't think his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 14, 2009)

So is this your admission that your picture was tasteless?

And yeah, making the guy Soggy is funny...but only in the right context, which is why I said maybe, just maybe...are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> So is this your admission that your picture was tasteless?
> 
> And yeah, making the guy Soggy is funny...but only in the right context, which is why I said maybe, just maybe...are you this stupid in real life?



Rav the picture is either tasteless and not funny, or vice versa.  You're the only one I've seen try and rationalize its potential humor based on a certain context while still maintaining that it's tasteless.  Are YOU that stupid in real life? 

Just admit you saw an opportunity to take a shogun shot and it's horribly backfiring.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

Ravi said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Right--women train and arm themselves against violent sex crazed women .


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Women arm and train themselves against violent punks, drunks and idiots. 

Sex crazed isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

I think I heard my name again...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> _Really.._
> 
> The picture could have been _anything_, it was the caption that was most important.
> 
> My dishes are piling up at the moment and* women are better at cleaning them in my experience.*  It's a shame that guy had to resort to a fist rather than just asking.



And that really does make a statement about you! Now it all fits into place.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't let women clean your guns, Paulie !


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Colin said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > _Really.._
> ...



Good thing you don't have anything that could be construed as sexist for your avatar.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Don't let women clean your guns, Paulie !



I think I'd like a shot at it.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



There's a big difference between prancing bikini bottoms and violence.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



THERE IS ????


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Modbert (Nov 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmuFlaFYdgE]YouTube - OPP - Naughty By Nature[/ame]


----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Good thing I know you are a wanker.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I found it funny still and I'm willing to bet that no one on this MSG board sees more domestic abuse cases then me.  Just because you may laugh at the pic doesn't mean you endorse the action



i learned, that if you find the pic funny, you should be single.

libruls! they fuck up every good joke


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Colin said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Sorry I hurt your sexist feelings.
Oh wait, I'm not.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


Nothing at all is sexist about his avatar.  You are being absurd.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Colin said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



damn, you showed him.

you are so witty and original i thing i am gonna lose my pants.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



And nothing I said had anything to do with me being a wanker, he was just as absurd.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




shut up and post scantily clad women to show your respect to the other gender.

and grab some rep.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


The absurd can be wankers.  You were being absurd by telling him his avatar is sexist.

Not only that, as a woman I have little need for those with a misplaced patriarchal attitude to speak for my gender - out of the blue - as to what will offend us.  I am perfectly capable of doing that myself, as are most women at USMB.  His avatar is not sexist to any woman here, and we are a pretty strong and intelligent bunch of women at USMB, irrespective of political leaning.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Does that include Ravi ?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




you speak for the women on USMB, huh? was there a vote?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


Retards don't understand the written word.

Fuck off, pissant.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread needs more tits.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


Based on her issue with others complaining about her Pumpkin Butt avatar, even Ravi can't get that hypocritical.  She is not a dummy.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Are you SURE you took a SHOWER ?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Perhaps you don't understand what a wanker is according to the UK definition.
Perhaps you think he speaks for all women on USMB just as you think you do.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i think i detect an ad hominem. did you get the majority of votes of all women of USMB to unleash your power on me?

and always remember: don't get too emotional, and don't forget to do the dishes.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


LOL.  Trust me, that was really hard to type, but it's true, to the best of my knowledge.  (My inclusion of 'even' helped a bit, though. )


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


I know what wanker is.  You were being a wanker - on several fronts, too.  

When a woman poster posts that she finds Colin's avatar sexist, I will be more than happy to concede.  Until then, spare us your misplaced, condescending, patriarchal need to tell us what offends us, when you haven't heard US say a thing about his avatar.  That's an absurd and arrogant (without any meat to back it up) attitude on your part.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i still want to know, how you became the spokescunt of the USMB women.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


You are so pathetic.  You are not even close to being funny.  How cringeworthy is that - trying to be funny over and over and consistently failing.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


I don't really care what you want.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



why do you think i want to be funny?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Cool, it has now been determined that you and only you are the final determining factor of what is sexist.  Because we all know that if any woman found anything to be sexist, they would make sure you knew about it and spoke for them..  Please tell me who is the final determiner of what is racist, that way I can make sure I annoy them also.

P.S.
I didn't say his avatar was sexist, I said it could be construed that way.  He flat out called me a wanker.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


As your posts lack any rational, intelligent, or otherwise relevant input, what else would be your idea of purpose?  

You've established yourself as an assclown.  Do you have any other purpose?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


"Also"?  What are you prattling on about now?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i have established myself as an assclown to YOU! why do you think that is? might it have something to do with your phony bitchy pseudo-intellectual whiny (haha) ankle-biting (haha) insane (haha) sociopathic (haha) posts?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




you are the one who is complaining about all the moronic assclowns who are driving on the wrong side of the freeway.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



See edited post.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




spokeswoman of the full-retards now too? i can't say i am surprised by this turn of events.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I suppose it is now OK to make fun of people that are mentally handicapped.  Thanks for letting me know where your limits and standards are.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 14, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> This thread needs more tits.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



that is different. somehow. how dare you!


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


And MY point, not one you make up in your head for me, about your condescension has flown entirely over your head.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



I don't know about all the ladies on USMB, but if you're honestly saying Colin is a sexist for having that av, he speaks for me. Bikini babes never hurt anyone, why should they offend?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



one hurt my feelings once


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



and that is why you are sounding reasonable. you are not claiming to speak for any woman and you don't try to present yourself as a spokesperson for women.

apart from this, colin should just shut the fuck up, i never met a bigger sycophant.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


When a woman at USMB says that Colin's avatar is sexist, then you'll have a point.  But, as usual, you have none at all.



> ....  apart from this, colin should just shut the fuck up, i never met a bigger sycophant.


Projecting moron.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Yes, but the other two kissed it and made it all better didn't they? I saw that tape.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



  that wasn't me !!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...




cool, while i was trying to respond you added "projecting" to moron. you probably thought this would bolster your weak pussy ass flame. but it did not.

but i am always open to weird opinions, try to highlight why i am a sycophant (why else would you use the word "projecting"), clique-clacque-****?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


LMAO.  Still projecting, I see.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Hardly! 
But pages of this thread are taken up discussing him when his back is turned, so to speak. I'm sure he'll be thrilled.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Let me guess, you have a twin?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



missed out big time didn't ya ?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Double damn!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



ok, i will take it slow.

you bolded clique claque ****.

i will now try to explain what i meant.

a clique is a group, most commonly of teenagers thinking they invented the wheel.
a claque is french also, the sound of a hand hitting itself. claqueurs  are people who get paid for applauding.
a ****, well that is a pleasant body part, unless it is attached to some
clique-claque like you.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Ah, I see.  You don't know what projecting is (and haven't the intellectual curiosity to even improve yourself and look up a word) and that's why you continue to do it.

It's like trying to teach a rock the alphabet 'conversing' with you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



au contraire, chère chatte. i know what projection means. now explain how it applies here.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 14, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Let's see.  I said you were projecting when you called Colin something and when you called me something else.  Can you find the projection in the picture?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




hmm, good riddle.

i called colin a sycophant. you said i was projecting, meaning i am the actual sycophant.

i called you a clique-claque ****, you said i was projecting, meaning i am the actual clique claque ****.

your picture is interesting, but not sufficient.


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



I doubt you could hurt a stale turd, let alone my feelings. Carry on masturbating.


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Oh yes. How clever you are to use the C word to a woman. How macho you must be. You have about as much charisma as a pavement pizza, the style and wit of a week old placenta and the posting ability of Adolf Hitler's left testicle. I guess that makes you the ****.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 15, 2009)

the op pic was not removed because it was "sexist" Mountain Man, I guess you still don't get it?


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Wasn't it you who had the avatar with a masturbating whatever! I thought you were making a statement about yourself.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2009)

poor paulie...he is really taking a beating..with the removal of the pic...it makes him look like a poster who really posted something really offensive...i objected to the pic as in "bad taste" but i dont think it was that bad...and i think the "community" was pretty much self censoring in their reactions to it....

but now without the pic in the op...people are gonna wonder what the hell did paulie...post?  how bad was it blah blah blah.....

so i will go out on a limb....(damn it paulie, i hope your sorry ass is worth this) 

here is the pic that resulted in the trouble, you can go look or not go look....but i think in all fairness we need to have access to the pic causing the discussion and downfall of paulie...

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2214/2171350584_097962f79c.jpg


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Don't worry about it Goldcatt. Being attacked by LK is akin to being beaten to death with a feather duster! He's a jolly brave chap too. Even hard enough to call a woman a c**t! Boy! He must have some balls. I wonder where they are.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> poor paulie...he is really taking a beating..with the removal of the pic...it makes him look like a poster who really posted something really offensive...i objected to the pic as in "bad taste" but i dont think it was that bad...and i think the "community" was pretty much self censoring in their reactions to it....
> 
> but now without the pic in the op...people are gonna wonder what the hell did paulie...post?  how bad was it blah blah blah.....
> 
> ...



Poor Paulie, it's not personal. File this under "Jokes Gone Bad" and let it be a lesson to the testosterone and stale beer crowd on where to draw the line.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Don't ask me, I thought they were in the usual place. It's not my job to strip search the posters! Especially before breakfast.


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Actually, you would be wasting your time. I don't think he has any.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread has shown some of us that _some_ men at USMB are a bit too sensitive.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> This thread has shown some of us that _some_ men at USMB are a bit too sensitive.



Only in all the right places...


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



It's just too nice a morning for flaming. You're on your own with that one!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I usually let a good one rip in the morning...


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



That's one way to light the grill!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> This thread has shown some of us that _some_ men at USMB are a bit too sensitive.



Dammit----I thought women WANTED us to be sensitive.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has shown some of us that _some_ men at USMB are a bit too sensitive.
> ...


Not Pauli's type of sensitive...jeesh!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


That's what you get for trying to think.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I didn't say his avatar was sexist, I said it could be construed as sexist.  
Those are two entirely different things, don't let Si Modo's misinterpretation of what I actually posted muddy the water.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Just about anything "could" be construed by "somebody" as sexist. Are we now going to argue over the definition of "is"? If so, I'm going to need more coffee.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I am merely point out that what I actually said, and what was claimed that I said are two entirely different things.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Not entirely different, but we're into semantics now. If you want to play devil's advocate, you run the risk of being misunderstood.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


Misinterpreted.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Whatever.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> Whatever.



Why yes, I think I will have a beer.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



wow, you are so witty. ****!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



you guess wrong.

but at least you did not copy and paste that from joke of the the day, you bland twat.


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I see you learned your English at the special needs school for knuckle draggers. Seems you have a very restricted vocabulary and extremely limited creativity. Keep it up LK, Haven't laughed so much in ages.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...




thank you. i try to please, all the time.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 15, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Sleep it off, Eder.  You might find any integrity you might have had when you wake up, but I doubt it.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I prefer my twats to be spicy and full of flavor.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever.
> ...



See, drugs and/or alcohol can make ANYONE friends in the end!


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...





Oh. I see you've learned a new word today. Things must be looking up for you. My word, being able to learn TWO new words in two days. Impressive! Not bad for a knuckle dragger.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 15, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



you have such a bad track record of getting things right. i will be better off if i am not following your advice, spokesfreak of the women of USMB!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



goldcatt and I are secret internet infiltrators that just pretend to work things out after a disagreement, that way other people think they can also.
Don't tell anybody else that though, it's our way of controlling the mindless masses.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



You know I'll have to kill you now.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



My replacement will pick up where I left off.  It will be seamless.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Some secret infiltrator you turned out to be.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



It keeps them confused when you tell the truth.
Or was it the truth?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Now that's double super secret.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 15, 2009)

The big question is, since Goldcatt was one of the more offended posters by this thread...

Are we cool Goldcatt? 

  ????


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> The big question is, since Goldcatt was one of the more offended posters by this thread...
> 
> Are we cool Goldcatt?
> 
> ????



Did you miss my post earlier? It's not personal. Of course we're cool.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > The big question is, since Goldcatt was one of the more offended posters by this thread...
> ...



Psh, this thread went WAY farther than I thought it would, there's too many pages for me to go back and catch up on.  I'll take your word for it


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> The big question is, since Goldcatt was one of the more offended posters by this thread...
> 
> *Are we cool* Goldcatt?
> 
> ????



50% ain't bad.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Epic joke gone bad. 

We've all been there. Don't worry about it. Just don't do it again.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > The big question is, since Goldcatt was one of the more offended posters by this thread...
> ...



Hey!!!


----------



## Paulie (Nov 15, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Now I don't know about THAT, its humor factor seemed pretty evenly divided.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulie said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I'm not going there again.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 15, 2009)

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You've already been discredited as the spokesperson for all women here. Now could you please explain why it only matters if the avatar is sexist to women? It doesn't matter if men are offended?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


  I have?  Show me one female poster who has said Colin's avatar is sexist.  Then, look for a brain - maybe eBay has a discount or a refurbished one for you.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh nevermind. It looks like the posts above have brought this thread to an end. 

Speaking for all women at USMB, I pronounce it done.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 15, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Sorry, but all women at USMB would like you to STFU now. Thanks. Good bye.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Evidently it doesn't to the spokesperson for all women.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


I suppose you have to weigh some choices - properly and logically discrediting me (and when logic demonstrates something, I listen) or enjoying the corner you are in.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Show me one person male or female that said it was sexist.
I said it could be *construed* as sexist.
The fact that *you* altered *my* words to support your argument is intellectually weak.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...


Lots of shit is possible, but there is little strength of argument in stating the possibility of the absurd.


----------



## pillars (Mar 28, 2017)

alan1/batboy/mountainman/connery was always a creep.

this thread is funny as fuck.


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2017)

I wish Si would return.


----------

